# D.C. Sniper Boasts of Post-Shooting Sex ‘High’ With Accomplice in New Doc



## secretdiamond (May 10, 2021)

A documentary is coming out tonight about the D.C. Snipers, where Lee Boyd Malvo, the teenaged accomplice narrates it.

Now, I remember he was molded and brain-washed by John Muhammad into going on this killing spree, but don't remember a sexual relationship coming out between them. (I'm calling it abuse/rape because that man was an adult and he indoctrinated a vulnerable teenager as a "father-figure.")

Am I late? Did this come up before?  How did I miss it?  I mean, it's certainly not far-fetched, nor surprising, that he would convince the teen (Malvo) to have sex with him, when he already convinced him to kill people. But, I don't remember that being confirmed or anyone asserting that.

Did ya'll know this?

I thought I was crazy and even did a search on this forum and there's even a specific post from a poster that says: 



> "John Allen Muhammad (DC Sniper) "groomed" Lee _Malvo_ and acted as a father figure to him and directed him to kill. There was never said to be any sexual abuse or molestation amongst the two."




Article on the Documentary:


> Horrific: D.C. Sniper Boasts of Post-Shooting Sex ‘High’ With Accomplice in New Doc
> 
> 
> In "I, Sniper," Lee Boyd Malvo speaks at length about the 2002 reign of terror he and partner John Allen Muhammad carried out in the Washington, D.C., area, resulting in ten deaths.
> ...


----------



## jasmatazz (May 10, 2021)

I always suspected Muhammad sexually coerced/raped Malvo. What an evil man.

I remember when this was happening my friend’s dad would get off work early just to take us home after school, and on the days when we did have to catch the bus we’d run for our homes as soon as we got off. Scary times. Muhammad’s wife (ex-wife?) actually lived in our neighborhood.


----------



## Ivonnovi (May 10, 2021)

@jasmatazz    YES!!!  I really felt bad for the young man, clearly he was Groomed and Brainwashed.


----------



## SoniT (May 10, 2021)

I don't remember them having a relationship. That was a scary time for me living in DC so I'm not ready to see a documentary. I remember ducking and dodging when I was at the gas station, stores, or any parking lot.


----------



## secretdiamond (May 11, 2021)

> *he explains that post-shooting sex with Muhammad was exceptionally exciting and delivered a “high.”*



This is the part that sickens me the most.

Reading some of y'alls account of how scary it was during that time and knowing they were probably in the back of a van getting a 'sexual high' off it makes me livid.  Also, for him to recount it that way after all these years, so callously.  Exceptionally exciting?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 11, 2021)

Despite it being "current", I could see black people completely glazing over any homosexual references in this story.  Hell in 2002, we were still in denial that black people could be serial killers. I don't think folks was ready for gay black serial killers.


----------



## Kanky (May 11, 2021)

I remember people ducking at gas stations that were no where near DC. Folks were traumatized by this.


----------



## Peppermynt (May 11, 2021)

Kanky said:


> I remember people ducking at gas stations that were no where near DC. Folks were traumatized by this.


I was in Reston VA at the time and was working in an office so I commuted every day. We were all completely terrified.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 12, 2021)

I remember hearing some speculation of a sexual relationship at the time but never any details.

What a nightmare this was. I was living in Charlottesville, VA for college at the time but my family was in Northern Virginia. I too was ducking, dodging, and walking in zig zags as suggested during that time. I even locked my keys in my car at the gas station once because I was so shook. I was terrified for my family back home especially after the woman was killed at the Home Depot which was local to my home. You just never knew what part of DC, MD or VA they were going to hit up next.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 13, 2021)

It was always obvious to me that there was a sexual relationship. It’s interesting how predators can often identify victims. I think Muhammed instinctively knew that Malvo was already broken and could be influenced into killing...


----------



## PatDM'T (May 13, 2021)

Kanky said:


> I remember people ducking at gas stations that were no where near DC. Folks were traumatized by this.


Watching the
documentary on
Youtube now.

Folks were right
to be afraid because
Malvo's training by
Muhammad involved
killing people all
over the country.
From AZ , to IL,
to GA to AL....


----------



## frizzy (May 14, 2021)

That kid never had a chance.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 14, 2021)

I had just accepted a contract position in Baltimore when this was going on.  My parents were especially fearful of me going up there.  Thankfully,  they caught them a week before I got there.  Scary times.


----------



## Queenie (May 20, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


> I remember hearing some speculation of a sexual relationship at the time but never any details.
> 
> What a nightmare this was. I was living in Charlottesville, VA for college at the time but my family was in Northern Virginia. I too was ducking, dodging, and walking in zig zags as suggested during that time. I even locked my keys in my car at the gas station once because I was so shook. I was terrified for my family back home especially after the woman was killed at the Home Depot which was local to my home. You just never knew what part of DC, MD or VA they were going to hit up next.



I too used to live near that Home Depot and was planning on going that evening about the time of the shooting, but ended up running out of time a went home instead. Very scary.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 24, 2021)

I am so used
to binge-watching
shows these days
that I found myself
getting annoyed
when the second
episode ended and
I had a week to wait
for today's episode.

Thinking about not
watching and waiting
until next Monday to
see these last two
installments back-
to-back.


----------

